# Nass with light assistance 9/14/10



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2010)

I met up with kill your ATV from crankfire for a nice evening ride.  It was my first of the season where lights were needed.  We took off from Stone at around 6:30 and hit the trail right across from the parking lot.  I don't usually get to ride that section because some people are babies and don't like the two climbs in it. :roll:  It was a nice change and I even managed to make the second climb for the first time ever!  From there we went up to the lollipop which we hit clockwise and then headed down to the middle shelf in the dentist twisties.  We then crossed the blue trail and headed to the northside loop.  It was starting to get dark by then but I was resisting turning the lights on just yet.  When I got to the rock garden at the lowest part of the trail I knew I should have turned them on sooner.  I managed to get halfway through before a rock jumped out and stopped me.  I turned my bar light on at that point.  Once out of the loop we headed over to the jeep road climb and went up it to the top of the hobo trail.  We followed the hobo trail down through to the bail trail and were done.

All in all a nice ride.  It was probably the most technical riding I've done with the headlights, but it went well.  I also haven't been riding over there much so it was nice to get back and chase someone new.


----------



## atvkilla (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice riding with you Bri. You make good use of that hardtail, I can imagine down the road when you get a FS. I read many of your ride posts, and it's great that we had no mechanicals last night!

Good to be out at night with somebody else, as it's a little too dangerous and downright creepy by yourself. Let's do it again soon.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 15, 2010)

bvibert said:


> ...... hit the trail right across from the parking lot.  I don't usually get to ride that section because some people are babies and don't like the two climbs in it. :roll:



Not sure you want to bark up that tree regardless I'll be sure to drag your ass up it every time we are nearby. Perhaps a Purple Dot>Bone Yard>Rogues>Pine Nutz>Stone Double Climb fest is in order?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Not sure you want to bark up that tree regardless I'll be sure to drag your ass up it every time we are nearby. Perhaps a Purple Dot>Bone Yard>Rogues>Pine Nutz>Stone Double Climb fest is in order?



Bring it pal!  :lol:


----------



## rueler (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice route Jonny...that'll get your legs and lungs burning...when you're done with that, descend back to Stone and do the Blue/Red too. That'll be a climb fest for sure. I still want to climb the Cornwall DH this year. You up for it?


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 15, 2010)

rueler said:


> I still want to climb the Cornwall DH this year. You up for it?



I wasn't born ready for it! none the less the stars are somewhat aligned, the legs are feeling good so why not. Before or after the VT 50?


----------



## rueler (Sep 16, 2010)

After would be better...I'm doing one more big ride on Saturday (30ish)...the loop I have planned is riding that in the preferred direction since we're parking at Scoville. If we were parking at soccer fields, I'd end the ride with that and the blue/green to punchbrook to blue/white climb. 

Next week, I'm probably only going to ride really light mountain and/or road miles on Monday, Tuesday and maybe Thursday. So, no big climbs like Cornwall DH.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

Might be up for attempting climbing up the Cornwall DH... I'm sure I wouldn't keep up to either of you, but it might be fun to try...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Might be up for attempting climbing up the Cornwall DH... I'm sure I wouldn't keep up to either of you, but it might be fun to try...



You riding this weekend? We might have to do a dry run or even try that climbing route WC listed if you know the trails by their names.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You riding this weekend? We might have to do a dry run or even try that climbing route WC listed if you know the trails by their names.



I hope to ride on Sunday morning, but I don't have any definite plans yet.


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2010)

That's a really cool pic!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I hope to ride on Sunday morning, but I don't have any definite plans yet.



Thats the only time I can't ride, babysitting my niece. Gonna try a Saturday AM and a Sunday PM. Will post up when I figure it out.


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Thats the only time I can't ride, babysitting my niece. Gonna try a Saturday AM and a Sunday PM. Will post up when I figure it out.


Awwww...how sweet. 

When on Sunday? Maybe we can work something out in the family schedule so he can make it.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

3 or 4 maybe, it's only Thursday so tough to know just yet!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Thats the only time I can't ride, babysitting my niece. Gonna try a Saturday AM and a Sunday PM. Will post up when I figure it out.



Good man!

Let me know on the ride, i definitely can't do Saturday AM, or Saturday PM for that matter, but Sunday PM _might_ potentially work.  Don't plan around me though.


----------



## rueler (Sep 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Might be up for attempting climbing up the Cornwall DH... I'm sure I wouldn't keep up to either of you, but it might be fun to try...



It sounds a lot worse than it really is...most of it is very climbable and no worse than many things that we already do on the climbs up JCake or Fat Kid. It's just a long stretch of up...The one part that is TOUGH is the rockier section that has two options...on the bottom of this climb is a log across the trail...it's also right at the end of Dick Tickler's. In my opinion, that's the part that will be the "test". Everything else should be well within everyone's reach. 

If we were to cross Cornwall and then go up Blue/Green that would be the toughest section...the steep, loose rock section is barely rideable going up. I'd vote for going Blue/Green to Punchbrook (haven't ridden that section this year). Then doing a Soccer loop.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

rueler said:


> It sounds a lot worse than it really is...most of it is very climbable and no worse than many things that we already do on the climbs up JCake or Fat Kid. It's just a long stretch of up...The one part that is TOUGH is the rockier section that has two options...on the bottom of this climb is a log across the trail...it's also right at the end of Dick Tickler's. In my opinion, that's the part that will be the "test". Everything else should be well within everyone's reach.
> 
> If we were to cross Cornwall and then go up Blue/Green that would be the toughest section...the steep, loose rock section is barely rideable going up. I'd vote for going Blue/Green to Punchbrook (haven't ridden that section this year). Then doing a Soccer loop.



I don't see that rocky section being very easy to ride and is one of the two areas that I assumed I'd have to walk at some point.  The other being the loose rocky section you mentioned.  I didn't think about heading to the soccer fields from there.  Then we could incorporate Woodcore's climb fest into the ride too!  I've only done that section of Blue/Green to Punch Brook a couple of times, and not yet this year.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I don't see that rocky section being very easy to ride and is one of the two areas that I assumed I'd have to walk at some point.  The other being the loose rocky section you mentioned.



Amateur!, I was thinking about doing that climb at night with the new $15 light I ordered of Chainlove yesterday.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Amateur!, I was thinking about doing that climb at night with the new $15 light I ordered of Chainlove yesterday.



Let me know how the works out for you.  BTW - It's about time you got a light!  What did you end up with?  I'm scared @ $15...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

Light & Motion Vega 120 Bike Light One Color, $15.98
http://www.departmentofgoods.com/light-motion-vega-120-bike-light?CMP_SKU=LTM0011&MER=0406&CMP_ID=SH_FRO012&mv_pc=r126&mr:trackingCode=A24230D0-9663-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA

It doesn't get the best reviews, but figured for the price it's at least worth carrying in the pack for emergency's.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Light & Motion Vega 120 Bike Light One Color, $15.98
> http://www.departmentofgoods.com/light-motion-vega-120-bike-light?CMP_SKU=LTM0011&MER=0406&CMP_ID=SH_FRO012&mv_pc=r126&mr:trackingCode=A24230D0-9663-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA
> 
> It doesn't get the best reviews, but figured for the price it's at least worth carrying in the pack for emergency's.



I've seen those on there before.  I'll be interested to hear how it works for you.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I've seen those on there before.  I'll be interested to hear how it works for you.



It looks like they still have over 2000 of them so I am sure it will be up a few more times.


----------



## rueler (Sep 16, 2010)

I learned the hard way when I didn't have a back up light...My Air Bike light failed on ride 1 last year. It was going on and off periodically, then just OFF. My car was at Stone, I was on B-Street. NOW, I always have at least a mini torch with a zip tie. When needed, I attach it to my helmet. Thankfully, I haven't had to do that yet.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

I always carry a hiking headlamp in my pack just in case. I don't think I could do much riding with it. But it would be enough to get out of the woods


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 18, 2010)

rueler said:


> I still want to climb the Cornwall DH this year. You up for it?



Don't know what I was thinking but I ended up climbing it last night. It actually wasn't that bad, no stops and two dabs that could easily have been avoided with a little better line selection. I did however skip the nasty Blue/Green section on the west side of Cornwall Road opting to pedal up Cornwall and head left onto the dirt section of Miller Road. 

Probably the worst part of pedaling up was worrying about some jamoke flying down the trail and running into me.


----------



## rueler (Sep 18, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Don't know what I was thinking but I ended up climbing it last night. It actually wasn't that bad, no stops and two dabs that could easily have been avoided with a little better line selection. I did however skip the nasty Blue/Green section on the west side of Cornwall Road opting to pedal up Cornwall and head left onto the dirt section of Miller Road.
> 
> Probably the worst part of pedaling up was worrying about some jamoke flying down the trail and running into me.



NICE JOB!! I hear you about worrying about people cruising down at warp speeds. I've never had anyone come down the trail as I was going up...but, I'm thinking that you'd probably hear them coming...chainslap, etc. due to the higher speeds.


----------

